# 2/7/2018 and into the weekend



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2018)

This is looking interesting! Wednesday it should stay cold enough to be all snow in ski country. NWS is pretty bullish on this being a double digit storm. There's talk of a second round this weekend; not as big...but we'll take it. Let's just hope it stays cold enough to be all snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2018)

Sunday looks like rain for almost everyone now.  Hopefully that changes.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 6, 2018)

Ugh!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 6, 2018)

Sundays rain doesnt look too bad right now. Next week may be a different story with a low tracking over the lakes


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 6, 2018)

Saturday should be insane everywhere


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 7, 2018)

I bet you are right about Saturday. Should be a heavily traffic'd ride up Friday evening. 

There's now some chatter on NWS out of Albany about some more snow Friday night; possibly into the advisory levels. 

And hoping Sunday's event is over by the early AM.


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 9, 2018)

Updates on weather? Seems like AM is best for southern locations. Looking ahead to 17/18 weekend, I pray there is some snow left vs all ice..


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2018)

I think we're into "meh" territory for Sunday in SoVT. Could pick up an inch or two of snow tonight. Then things warm up tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## lerops (Feb 9, 2018)

Western mountains seems better with slightly colder Sunday, which might make a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## John9 (Feb 15, 2018)

All rain here in North West NJ. Rumors of the polar vortex return in March keep me going.


----------

